# my HDPE process part 3



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

All righty,

Some of this stuff has been covered in detail by CanOpener in his excellent videos. This is just how I do it.






thanks for watching and if you have any question I'd be happy to answer as best as I can.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Very interesting video, I like also your process to cook HDPE. What size do you cut the strips? Thanks.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job. thanks! I really like the blue and white one! :thumbsup:


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Man I need to get into this hdpe game properly them slingshots in blue and white are awesome!!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

These videos are inspirational to try something new, but at the same time I keep thinking, "man that looks like a pain in the ass to make!" I'm glad you and C-O are all about the HDPE! Those blue forgetaboutit's are indeed awesome!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

sharp eye said:


> Very interesting video, I like also your process to cook HDPE. What size do you cut the strips? Thanks.


Bout 1 1/2" wide X how ever big your pan is


----------



## ImA4Wheelr (Mar 24, 2015)

Great tutorial. I just finished reading that monster HDPE thread last week. Nice to see your process in action. Really like how you showed some of the hiccups one can incounter during the process. Thank you


----------

